# Help! New Puppy and Not Eating...



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

My Molly wouldn't finish all of her food when she first came home. She had about half of the 3/4 cup we gave her each meal. In a week's time she started to gobble up everything.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

A lot of times puppies don't have much of an appetite right after moving to a new home, it may be that he is just adjusting. If you'd like to switch, though, I'd do it over a time period of two weeks slowly adding in more of his new food!

Love the name Sully! Congrats on your new puppy!


----------



## Monrovia Mom (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks! I worry because he isn't even eating 1/4 of his food...


----------



## Sadie's mum (Mar 1, 2012)

Sadie hardly ate anything for the first few days after we got her. However, she was on worming meds, and so I think that that didn't help her appetite. The vet gave us some high calorie "paste" (I can't remember what it's called) which helped stimulate her appetite and gave her some needed calories. After a week or two, she began gobbling down her food.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Have you tried soaking the kibble? When Molly wouldn't finish, I would wet the rest and she might eat a little more of it.


----------



## Monrovia Mom (Apr 28, 2012)

We have tried soaking it. It helps a bit, but not much. He licks the wet stuff and them stops eating


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I would try and stick it out a few more days. are you adding some canned to entice him? or im thinking he may only eat the canned and leave the kibble He just may not like the flavor of the kibble.


----------



## goldenboymurphey (Apr 16, 2012)

I had the same problem with Murphey....I would feed him and he would eat a couple of bites and just walk off....I now free feed him ( I give him his 5 cups of food and leave it out all day)....by time we eat dinner, he has eaten all of his food....so it works for Murphey!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Try adding a little canned food or cottage cheese to the dry kibble.


----------



## Monrovia Mom (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks again for the feedback and words of encouragement. sully is eating much better. We have actually cut out the adult formula (holistic select) and are sticking with the puppy formula of Blue Buffalo Wilderness Puppy (with a tablespoon of the wet HS mixed in). He is excited about his meals now, although still the slowest, most delicate eater that we have ever had!!

Ultimately, we will wean off the wet entirely but I just want to plump him up a bit. Still debating about moving to a large breed puppy formula (Innova perhaps), but the BB has 36/16 (protein fat) and since he was already on it, I don't want to switch too soon. 

Thoughts?


----------

